# Getting calendar to show colors?



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

So back when I was on vanir bean v3 I was able to change my calendar colors on the PC and have them show up in the calendar app.

Fast forward to now, running jelly belly 3.4 and the colors don't show up for me. Anyone know of a way to force the colors to show? I went through the settings and noting seems to work for me. Maybe if I pull the VB calendar app and push it to system/app.

Any help would be great


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone? not a huge deal but it would be nice to get them to show up like they should.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I've used stock, vicious JB, and just now CM10. All show colors as defined from PC. What GAPPS did you flash with your rom? Maybe a newer version? Not sure really.

I currently have gapps15 installed.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Log into Google calendar via the browser or on a pc. You set them on there.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> Log into Google calendar via the browser or on a pc. You set them on there.


thats not what i am asking....i have already done that. Jelly Bean's calendar app is supposed to support colors synced from the web calandar. mine did this on the leaked JB builds but not since AOSP based ROMs.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i am on Jelly Belly 3.6 now using the 7/14 GAPPS...what calendar version do you have? if you have something other than 4.1-392829 can you pull it from system/app and post it here please?
> 
> thats not what i am asking....i have already done that. Jelly Bean's calendar app is supposed to support colors synced from the web calandar. mine did this on the leaked JB builds but not since AOSP based ROMs.


You're not restoring system data are you?
Works fine on my end.

Edit:
*shssh* don't tell Roman&Co. I'm cheating on the Unicorn. It's only a harmless little date. We've been out a few times. I keep it minimal. Nothing to physical.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> You're not restoring system data are you?
> Works fine on my end.


nope....you are running JellyBelly with the 7/14 gapps?

just tried wiping data for Calendar.apk, unsyncing and re-syncing the info...everything comes back but it is all the same color.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

hrmmmm.....so i just did a clean install (wipe data,cache,system) of CM10 with the latest 7/16 GAPPS and it still isn't working....i am on a new build of the calendar than i was before, but still no dice







this may be a lost cause


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> nope....you are running JellyBelly with the 7/14 gapps?
> 
> just tried wiping data for Calendar.apk, unsyncing and re-syncing the info...everything comes back but it is all the same color.











JellyBelly indeed.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

so your calendar entries on the web site are blue?

this is what i see in my google calendar app.
but when i go to my calendar on the computer....
the birthday is green
Vitamin is blue
the meeting is orange-ish red
and the yard waste is blue


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I have that same calendar version you stated above. "4.1-392829"

I have GAPPS 7/15 on CM10. I have no clue what gapps Vicious was using as it came in the rom. Maybe you installed something else or some other launcher that is messing with it? I really don't know. sorry.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I have that same calendar version you stated above. "4.1-392829"
> 
> I have GAPPS 7/15 on CM10. I have no clue what gapps Vicious was using as it came in the rom. Maybe you installed something else or some other launcher that is messing with it? I really don't know. sorry.


interesting.....i have simple calendar widget installed but i dont think that would mess with the actual calendar app. either way, i am at a loss....not sure what else to say. but i am just going to bump this up one more time and let it die unless someone finds a fix for it.


----------



## brillntred06 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with JellyBelly 3.7, latest gapps 7/18, and calendar. I remember on one of the early builds the calendar was showing the same colors as on my PC but something must have changed. I haven't had a colored calendar since source dropped.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

brillntred06 said:


> I'm having the same problem with JellyBelly 3.7, latest gapps 7/18, and calendar. I remember on one of the early builds the calendar was showing the same colors as on my PC but something must have changed. I haven't had a colored calendar since source dropped.


same here...been through about 10 different JB ROM's and GAPPS, and none of them show the correct colors. very Weird.


----------



## kentrogers (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. Is it possible to extract the calendar version from the old Jellybelly bundled ROMs? I was running one of those ROMs that were circulating soon after the Google I/O event. Whilst running those early builds the specific colors I assigned to each event displayed just fine. Now just the calendar color shows generically, without regard to my specific event colors. I hope someone can post a fix or a link to another thread. This is all I could find. Are we the only ones with this problem? Or are we the only ones that differentiate event colors and therefore even notice the issue?


----------

